# Husqvarna 150BT backpack blower torque spec needed, thanks.



## Supercharged86 (Mar 28, 2021)

Dear Friends, I'm working on a 2018 Hus 150BT backpack blower and need the the cylinder head bolt to crankcase torque spec. I've tried the Husqvarna "ask the experts" and they weren't any help and suggested I contact a local dealer. Thanks in advance. Steve


----------



## furb (Mar 28, 2021)

Make it tight with a t handle hex. I’ve never used a torque wrench on a cylinder and never had an issue. Don’t go nuts and you will be fine.


----------



## Supercharged86 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you. I know there's usually an inch-lb spec for the bolts. Wanted to go with that if possible. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ray benson (Mar 28, 2021)

Supercharged86 said:


> Dear Friends, I'm working on a 2018 Hus 150BT backpack blower and need the the cylinder head bolt to crankcase torque spec. I've tried the Husqvarna "ask the experts" and they weren't any help and suggested I contact a local dealer. Thanks in advance. Steve


I read the Husky 150Bt is Redmax EBZ5100 . specs for the Redmax cylinder is 5.9~8.8 nm


----------



## furb (Mar 28, 2021)

I looked today at husqvarna workshop manuals for older chainsaws and there wasn’t a torque spec for anything.


----------



## Supercharged86 (Mar 28, 2021)

ray benson said:


> I read the Husky 150Bt is Redmax EBZ5100 . specs for the Redmax cylinder is 5.9~8.8 nm


Thanks Ray. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supercharged86 (Mar 28, 2021)

furb said:


> I looked today at husqvarna workshop manuals for older chainsaws and there wasn’t a torque spec for anything.


No kidding. I thought everything had a spec. Thanks for your time though. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

